# John Deere 8 Speed powershift for a loader tractor?



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Need to upgrade my loader tractor and I can find some nice 40 series with powershift transmissions in my price range. How are they to use? I have had a quad and it has spit the bit again losing 1st and 2nd gears again in the last 10 years. What is the reliability of the powershift? Should I just look for a 6000 series with a power quad with a reversers?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Not nearly as handy as a quad range, slow to change from forward to reverse, and are jerkier, not fun in close quarters. I would say fix the quad, or go newer. Even the synchro-range is handier on a loader than the powershift.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Jeff what has yours done. I have a 4430 that has lost 1st and 2nd. We have been using it to load hay going from third to reverse.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

LaneFarms, my 4030 has the same symptoms. Tried jacking on the cab to see if was a cab mount and it didn't help, Got an estimate to fix at over $6000; hard to put that kind of money into a 40 year old horse.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

6000 series with quad and reverser for loader work.....


----------

